# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница >  1с розница

## owwo

Нужно настроить ККТ для пробития чеков с двух баз 1с розница.
Нужно настроить принтер этикеток зебра

----------


## Fltr

> Нужно настроить ККТ для пробития чеков с двух баз 1с розница.
> Нужно настроить принтер этикеток зебра


Действительно - нужно...
А вопрос в чем?

----------


## owwo

> Действительно - нужно...
> А вопрос в чем?


Вопрорс в том,возможно ли пробивать чеки с одного ккт с двух 1с
принтер этикеток....нужно настроить возможно...печати нет...точно почему...не знаю(((
поэтому и обратились за помощью

----------


## Fltr

> Вопрорс в том,возможно ли пробивать чеки с одного ккт с двух 1с
> принтер этикеток....нужно настроить возможно...печати нет...точно почему...не знаю(((
> поэтому и обратились за помощью


А как получилось, что один кассовый аппарат и две базы 1С?
По принтеру заочно вряд ли кто поможет.

----------


## owwo

вообще то сущетсвует удаленка...для этого и есть сайт,как я понимаю))

----------


## Михаил 96

По зебре все просто, ширину и высоту настрой в параметрах зебры-принтера

----------


## sveydzhey

Всем привет)
Очень важный вопрос!!!
Версия 1с Розница 8.3 "Возврат поставщикам"
Возможно ли заполнять цены НЕ по прошлой поставки, а вручную?

----------


## Maxik1988

> Всем привет)
> Очень важный вопрос!!!
> Версия 1с Розница 8.3 "Возврат поставщикам"
> Возможно ли заполнять цены НЕ по прошлой поставки, а вручную?


Да возможно при условии наличия прав у пользователя менять цены в документе "Возврат товара поставщику"

----------


## koresh555

Может кто подскажет в моей ситуации.
Есть распределённая база 1с 8.3.10.2550 ред. 2.2.6.28. Она состоит из 3 компьютеров, 1 главный 2 подчиненных. 
На 1 подчинённом компьютере удалили всю информацию.
Вопрос. Как правильно сделать на 1 компьютере базу, добавить пользователей и подключить сканер штрихкода и фискальный регистратор рабочему месту? 
И возможно ли подключить  фискальный регистратор и сканер штрихкода к двум пользователям(кассир1 и кассир2) и как это сделать?
Я пробовал так: из главной базы сделал начальный образ для 1 компьютера. Установил базу на 1 компьютер, а вот дальше проблема. 
Там есть пользователи и я хотел их использовать, их заново прописал их в базе, но не получается подключить сканер штрихкода и фискальный регистратор. Не могу создать рабочее место для конкретного пользователя.
Может что не так делаю?

----------


## downtaun

Добрый день. Есть вопрос: как создать РКО сдача в банк агентской выручки. Сумма в РКО выводиться только собственных средств.

----------


## wall

Народ привет, может есть у кого в архиве
Розница, редакция 1.0 (1.0.16.8)
очень нужно

заранее спасибо!

----------


## saint07

https://dropmefiles.com/m4lfV

----------

